# Anybody Know what this is off of? Clutch Pedal? Brake Pedal?



## klunk! (Mar 3, 2014)

Any Help Appreciated.View attachment 140685View attachment 140686View attachment 140687View attachment 140688View attachment 140689


----------



## klunk! (Mar 3, 2014)

This came out of an old Schwinn Shop basement that I cleaned out over the summer.  He was also a Harley Dealer at one point in time.


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2014)

*similar this?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/running-194...2-kick-start-gas-engine-Jan-41-/330846651045?

some small engine


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 3, 2014)

*maytag washer motor,scooter,old briggs&stratton*

Lots ofsmall motors used those


----------



## klunk! (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks For the replies!


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 5, 2014)

*Want to purchase that kick start*

Pm sent to you  
Thanks Greg
Still looking for a saginaw powerbike drive belt cover


----------

